# world peace !



## Hkok (Oct 8, 2012)

Erslev here
The male forgot to turn of the pc so I spend a little time with that internet thing. I have to live up to my name (I am named after a scientist in terrorisme) 

I just found out how to make world peace. 

I checked were there were wild bunnies and were there are war.

So the answer is easy there have to be wild bunnies all over the world = peace all over the world :biggrin:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 8, 2012)

Dat iz brilliant! Ships me some wild wabbits for de US. Oh waits, den de woulds eats my garden ob noms! :shock:

Momma plants dat jus for us, so neber minds. We wanna keep de noms!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 8, 2012)

Love this! Makes perfect sense to me


----------

